# 210Urs Top Bunk - Remove Or Mod To Make Foldable?



## solestraveling (May 4, 2020)

My husband and I have decided to get a bigger trailer and work from the road for four months. We want to create an office space that's a bit separated from the rest of the trailer so we can have distance when we're both on video calls. The 240URS is a bit too heavy for our truck, but the 210 would be perfect if we can modify the top bunk to also lift up.

Is this even doable (would it affect structure)? Has anyone done this?


----------



## David Ray (Jul 17, 2011)

I generally try to resist making contentless posts. Worse, this is less than any help for you as you were trying to make this decision two months ago. But I am so interested in this I have to say something. I have a 2011 210RS and have daydreamed about making this mod for a few years now. My kids are grown... they still camp with us some but more and more it will just be me and my wife. I'd like to use that space for a little office. I seriously intend to partially dismantle that upper bunk, at least some, this summer to estimate the possibility of doing this. Curious if anyone has dug into this already.

/David


----------



## amcjen (Jul 17, 2020)

We have a 240URS and it has the two bunks up front. Both fold up, stock from the factory. Happy to take some photos for you to see how they did it, if that helps you at all! My husband and I love having the extra space and always leave the bunks folded up as well (even considered removing them altogether for a bit more room, but haven't done that yet.)

I say go for it!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not commenting on what direction you should go with this but I have some info that might be handy.

I have a 2013 250RS and just upgraded the plywood on the front bunks. My dilemma was that both of my sons are adult size and have been complaining about how uncomfortable the bunks are. The plywood on the top of the bunks has pulled loose from the substructure over the years so I pulled it up to see what was under it. It turns out that the plywood is only 3/16" thick and is nailed, not screwed, to the 1-1/2" aluminum frame underneath. When the weight of an adult is on the bunk between two of the supports, the plywood sags significantly. I looked at the frames and how they are attached to the walls and it looks to me like that thin plywood is what drives the weight limit for the bunks. I ended up adding 1/2" plywood on top of the original plywood and screwing it down.

Under the upper bunk plywood.


----------

